# Wasting my time on a Canadian move? Grateful for advice



## Alba_Mac (Dec 25, 2009)

Hi all, 

I have been considering making the big move to Canada for a couple of years now and I'm wondering if I am wasting my time. 

The basics are as follows, 
I live in Scotland, I'm 33, single, and aside from a car on finance I have no major outstanding fiscal commitments. For the last couple of years I have worked as a "Projects Coordinator" for an 'Industrial Building Manufacturer' and before that I job hopped for a few years (Recruitment Consultant, Admin, Telecomms) but with no discernable 'trade' as such. 

I have a University Degree in Sport & Exercise Science and I am currently studying for a Post-Grad Degree in a Geography subject (part-time). 

I have no criminal record, no bad debts, and I am in pretty good health. 

I cycled across Canada in 2007 so I was able to spend some time in fantastic places but if I had to choose a province to live in I would aim for Alberta, B.C., Ontario, and Nova Scotia. 

If anyone can offer some personal experience of a similar situation and throw some advice my way I'd be most grateful. 

Merry Xmas to everyone 


Mac


----------



## kwakyerem (Jan 2, 2010)

I have been married with a Ghanaian who is now a Canadian, in Italy. And we are having one child.she sponsored me in may 2008,but up to now we have not get any results,what can we do?.


----------



## kwakyerem (Jan 2, 2010)

I am a Ghanaian,and my wife is a Canadian,we have been married officially in Italy and having a child living with my wife in Canada.i have applied canadian visa two times to visit them and have been refused.i am legally in Italy,so i did not know the reason why they have to refused me a visa to visit my family.my question is, do i have to go to my country to applied for the visa or what?.


----------



## athenakoll (Jan 2, 2010)

My husband and I are seriously thinking on him going to live with my parents in Vancouver until he finds a job and gets himself settled before our 3 children ages 6 12 13 and myself join him. He is Greek, and the children and myself are Canadian citizens. He would be seeking a labour job as he doesn't speak English very well. Although we own our own home and have no debts here in Greece, we feel there are more job opportunities in Canada and it would be better for our children's education. I have been living in Greece for almost 30 years but now that times are extremely difficult here (both my husband and myself are unemployed) after losing our business to the economic crisis, due to our ages 40 and 48, we are not considered 'hireable'. Any advice will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## wildcountryian (Dec 13, 2009)

Alba_Mac said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have been considering making the big move to Canada for a couple of years now and I'm wondering if I am wasting my time.
> 
> ...


Hi,

The process may take you a while if you haven't applied already. We moved out here in 2004 (Alberta). And, hopefully are coming home to the UK as soon as we can sell up. Visiting isn't the same as living and maybe you might want to see the winters if you haven't already, the maritime provinces are just getting over a huge storm and in Alberta we had the delights of minus 50 C a couple of weeks ago. But you may love it :0).

Good luck.


----------

